# South Platte closure



## class 3 felon (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting. Just got done getting raft ready for after work run on the chutes tomorrow. bummer. Glad to know now though. Thanks Robanna thanks mountainbuzz


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

You can understand their concern,but why no exceptions for kayaks and rafts with proper equiptment as on other rivers running high? Foxton at 1000-1200 is rare but not that hard by kayaking standards.There is a photo in a guidebook of someone running Supermax at 1100 (maybe about to swim).People just ran Waterton at 4000+.Just closing the runs ,especially "Deckers" to tubing and K Mart rafts seems more reasonable.The possibility of road flooding along the river ,and roads like the one from Sprucewood being impassable may justify it from a safety rescue response issue standpoint.Maybe CWA or American Whitewater can/ will get them to open it to qualified river runners sooner rather than later ,per the standards set in other jurisdictions.


----------



## j.tipton (Apr 28, 2008)

We heard on 850 KOA, 2 days ago, closure of 11- Mile Canyon campgrounds, due to flooding from a big release. Balancing the water in the dams, so I'm told.
So, it may have to do with this release, and campgrounds being flooded, etc.
The sheriff & emergency responders don't want to take chances with a lot of ya-hoos camping on high water rivers...
Yes, they can do anything they want...


----------



## UWC Kayak (Nov 24, 2014)

Ask the Jefferson County Attorney to advise the Sheriff @ (303) 271-8900 or ask the Sheriff to reconsider @ 303-277-0211.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Camiona (Apr 8, 2005)

As far as I am aware, they can't close the rivers to kayaks/rafts. I think that's federal law? Am I incorrect?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm sure I've read somewhere that there are only 3 reasons a river can be closed to kayakers:

1. If it's declared a natural disaster area (like the floods in Sept 2013)
2. If construction is in progress and poses a danger to boaters (like construction going on of the tunnel on I-70)
3. If there's a rescue in progress, and boaters would complicate/impede the rescue.

That's all from memory, so I'm sure I'm off a bit on the particulars. I googled a bit looking for a source and couldn't find one, so maybe that's all bunk anyway?

Someone mentioned canceling a run on "chutes" which I assume is Union Chutes? The way I read it, union chutes wouldn't be affected since it's downstream of Chatfield. I was there on Monday, and it was pretty mellow.


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Found it:
LexisNexis® Custom Solution: Colorado Revised Statutes Research Tool

I'm not a lawyer, but it sounds like they're overstepping their authority to me.


----------



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

This is a bummer. While it may or may not be legal to close down the river. They can close the road which will make the shuttle extremely difficult. Look back a couple years ago when they closed Clear Creek canyon. Back then we were having to run from Kermits to Golden because there was no way to access BR or Lower Clear.


----------



## DEA4boating (Mar 10, 2010)

We were just there Sunday, I don't think it is a river safety issue as much as a road issue. The road is being washed out on several corners and as the water is expected to rise even more, could be a disaster for someone dropping the car off the edge. Would also be hard for rescue vehicles to get help thru if road gets worst.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

I think its a road closure issue too. Sounds like the river is up on the road and eroding its banks in several spots. My guess is that they have the right to close roads, which would limit access to paddlers and that its probably a good idea to stay out of road closures. There is a lot of good water to run right now, and the loss of waterton, deckers, and foxton is acceptable in my opinion, where actual road impacts are happening.

What is not acceptable in my opinion is the broad closure of the north fork of the south platte in jefferson county, which means Bailey would be closed as it crossed the park , jeffco line during the run. The roads to and from the bailey run are not impacted, and bailey is perfectly fine for experienced kayakers at current levels. 

I have a call in to the Sheriff's office to speak to them about this.


----------



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

I agree that they can close the roads, but I question their authority to close the river for whitewater crafts:



> the Jefferson County Sheriff's Office and the Douglas County Sheriff's Office have closed the South Platte River and the North Fork of the South Platte River ... to all recreational use, including tubing, *rafting, kayaking*, fishing and swimming.


They reference CS 33-13-111 which clearly states ""vessels" shall not include whitewater canoes and kayaks..."

Check out the facebook post: https://www.facebook.com/JeffersonC...18943944898/10154027184304899/?type=1&fref=nf


----------



## j.tipton (Apr 28, 2008)

Robana, good investigating. I agree with your opinion. I do recall that Boulder Creek has been closed in the past, when there have been drownings. Right or wrong, the local authorities cringe at more rescues for drown victims. Seems this is the reason these river sections are closed. Lots of rivers up now... a good time for a road trip. and,...
Question Authority. jt


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Water was def on the road in 3 -4 places on Foxton Sunday. The road has crumbled into the rio in those spots. Super Fun and splashy run. 

F- the police get some!


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

"Multi-chambered river boards and kayaks"

So single chambered kayaks are OK?


----------



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

Update From CWA:


> Earlier today, CW, in conjunction with AW, contacted the Jefferson County attorney's office and the Douglas County Sheriff about the River Closure Order, closing certain sections of the South Platter River to all recreational users. They agreed that under C.R.S. Sec. 33-13-111, the river closure order should not apply to whitewater canoes and kayaks. Jefferson County has issued an amended river closure order that exempts whitewater canoes, kayaks, multi-chambered professionally guided rafts, and multi-chambered river boards. Douglas County will do the same.
> You should know that even though the order was overbroad, the Assistant Jefferson County Attorney with whom I spoke and Sheriff Spurlock responded to our concerns promptly and quickly amended the order to comply with the statute.
> Have Fun. Be Safe.
> Patrick Tooley
> CW Board Member





> Colorado Whitewater Association Revised Closure Order:
> 
> WATERWAY RESTRICTIONS JEFFERSON COUNTY STATE OF COLORADO
> 
> ...


----------



## AW-Evan (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for bringing this to the attention of the community and a good opportunity for everyone to understand the CO statute. Bailey is back open for business!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Hey folks - there's another thread on the same topic with good info, so this thread is being closed. to keep up with what's going on with the closure, please click this link to access the thread "Amended River Closure Order on South Platte" started by Patrick Tooley of CW.


----------

